# please help rat fell!!!



## jfrazier71 (Apr 3, 2013)

One of my boys fell off the top of the bottom door on my dcn =[ he landed on his back. I am panicing. He is acting completely normal right now and is eating but I read online that someones rat fell acted fine and died two days later =[ I dont want to lose him. He got right up after he fell walked around fine I put him on my bed and hes running around and climbing on me. He ate snacks and isnt squeaking if I put pressure on dofferent parts of him. Will he be okay or will I be coming home to a dead rat out of no where please help


----------



## jfrazier71 (Apr 3, 2013)

It looks like there is a little blood on this chin idk what it is please help me he is not lethargic or anything. He fell maybe 3 foot onto carpet. I think I am going to be sick I dont want to lose him please help. The vet is closed


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I highly doubt your rattie was injured. My girls routinely push each other off of furniture almost every day. Worry not!


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

First things first caaalm dooownnn. 

Okay I will tell you my fall experiences. I've had a rat fall off my shoulder onto the linoleum floor I'm 5ft 7in so that's probably 5ft 3in that she fell. I didn't see how she landed but she is fine. 

Now here is the worst fall I've had. I was cleaning the cage and I had a bunch of plastic hides and the wheel sitting on the floor. The wheel was hollow side up looks like this U so my rat was at the door of the cage and I can't remember why but she fell. She landed on her side on the edge of the wheel. The part of the cage that she fell from was 4 1/2 ft up. She survived just fine. No injuries. 


So worst case scenario something is wrong. Their is nothing you can do about it until tomorrow. If you are still worried you would need to take the rat to the vet and have him/her looked at. Possibly get an xray. But say the vet does find an internal injury in a human that generally means keep an eye on it and relax. If it's internal bleeding they will generally do surgery to try to stop the bleeding. I honestly don't know if a vet would do that because the rat is sooo tiny it would be difficult to find the source of bleeding. 

If an internal organ is damaged their is nothing to be done. 

I honestly think he will be fine though so just relax. 3ft isn't far and he fell on carpet so that is good. Just keep an eye on him and give him extra lovins just in case. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Sense it was the bottom door I do not think your rat could have got hurt. The blood you think your seeing could be a scratch or prophyron (word is probably spelled wrong) it could have been him cleaning hisself. Just keep an eye on him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jfrazier71 (Apr 3, 2013)

I think it was just his skin through white fur. Sorry about the panic I read a few places on line about rats fallin and like all died so I panicked. Hes eating drinking acting completely normal not dizzy or any thing


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah my friend's rat fell off a balcony onto the grass outside a few weeks ago. It was the second floor too. He was fine.


----------



## jfrazier71 (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow! Thats crazy. When I googled it I found a few that didnt fall that far and they died so I got so nervous. I feel alot better now. Thanks guys!


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

How is your boy doing?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

He'll be fine, don't worry. Rats are hardy creatures.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I couldn't begin to list the ways and heights from which my rats have fallen... for the most part rats are practically made of rubber. At about two years old, Fuzzy Rat could no longer climb down from my desk, but she was determined to explore the floor.. so she would just walk to the edge of the desk and literally jump or roll off, she always hit the floor with a huge thud, but that never stopped her.

It is true however that occasionally and very rarely a rat can get hurt in a fall so I don't recommend drop testing them. For the most part the rule is to pretty much not panic, check them out and if they are behaving normally, they are fine.


----------

